# Guia de Hidrometeoros (neve, sleet, graupel, granizo, saraiva,etc)



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Todos os anos nesta altura reaparecem as dúvidas com os diversos tipos de hidrometeoros. 

A generalidade das pessoas em Portugal, a começar por mim próprio, está pouco familiarizada com alguns deles pois não somos um país assim tão experiente em neve e derivados. Essa pouca experiência acaba muitas vezes por originar más interpretações do que está de facto a cair do céu, não sendo raros os casos onde até na comunicação social se diz por exemplo que nevou num determinado local e foi apenas granizo com acumulação, ou que caiu granizo e afinal era saraiva, etc.

Como tal penso que já fazia falta no fórum um Guia e respectiva discussão dos Hidrometeoros. 
O que vou escrever aqui foi após alguma pesquisa em variadas fontes (NOAA, IM, livros, sites, wikipedia,etc) e não se trata de verdades absolutas mas apenas um ponto de partida de debate com o objectivo de tentar criar um guia ilustrado definitivo e consensual sobre o assunto, ou seja, discutir o assunto e proceder-se às devidas correcções se for caso disso. É também um trabalho em progresso para ir acrescentando coisas novas.

Ao contrário do que seria supor, por vezes não é matéria fácil nem linear, a literatura disponível é muitas vezes contraditória e pior, há coisas que nuns países tem determinado significado que não o mesmo de outros países, o que só complica ainda mais. 

Embora eu separe aqui diversas coisas, sobretudo para distinguir a formação de algumas, note-se que por exemplo o sleet (americano) e o graupel são considerados simplesmente uma forma de granizo a nível de meteorologia e climatologia, ou seja, uma observação de um dia com sleet ou graupel sem ocorrer neve é registada como um dia de granizo e não um dia de neve.

Para finalizar,muitas vezes nestas coisas não existem fronteiras rígidas, e haverá híbridos, de difícil identificação, até porque muitas vezes alguns dos meteoros já chegam à superfície bastante derretidos, complicando a identificação. Mas foi com intuito de ajudar a identificar as coisas que resolvi criar este tópico.


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

*Neve*

Falar e classificar os diversos tipos de neve é só por si um mundo e ficará para uma posterior oportunidade


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

*Água-neve ("Mixed snow rain" ou Sleet em UK)*

A água-neve é como o nome indica, mistura de chuva com neve, neve parcialmente derretida, e acontece quando a temperatura da camada mais baixa da atmosfera junto superfície é positiva ao ponto de derreter a neve que não acumula nestas circunstâncias.

No Reino Unido chamam à água-neve "Wintry showers" ou "Sleet", ao contrário dos EUA, onde Sleet é um hidrometeoro específico igual ao granizo mas de génese distinta (ver outro post mais abaixo) e não neve derretida.









Foto: Mr Po





Foto: Crypto


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:28)

*Granizo (Ice Pellets)*

Granizo é precipitação de gelo transparente ou translúcido, de tamanho igual ou inferior a 5 mm. Podem ser esféricos, irregulares e por vezes cónicos.

Formam-se em células de aguaceiros e/ou trovoada, mas ao contrário da Saraiva (ver post mais abaixo), não  adquiriram camadas adicionais de gelo por acreção ao subiram e desceram em poderosas correntes ascendentes como a Saraiva.

O sleet (americano) e o graupel são considerados uma forma de granizo apesar de os descrever separadamente aqui.


Mira Sintra 19-02-2006




Foto: Gil




Por vezes podem ocorrer quedas significativas de granizo a ponto de acumular muitos centímetros e ser confundida com neve. Em Portugal temos uns exemplos notáveis como por exemplo as quedas de granizo (e saraiva) a 11 de Abril 2007 em Algueirão-Mem Martins e a 19 de Abril de 2007 em Oliveira de Frades


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:29)

*Saraiva (Hail)*

A Saraiva é precipitação sólida de gelo em forma esférica ou irregular, composta por várias camadas que se foram acumulando por por acreção. O tamanho oscila entre os 5 e os 150mm, sendo que estas últimas muito grandes se formam apenas em trovoadas excepcionalmente severas, raras em Portugal. Contudo nas grandes trovoadas de Primavera e Verão nalguns anos forma-se saraiva de tamanho assinalável, de 50 ou 60mm (6cm) ou mais, sobretudo em Trás-os-Montes. A maior pedra de Saraiva medida até hoje nos EUA tinha 178mm (17.8cm)

A Saraiva tal como o granizo forma-se nas células de nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, Cumulonimbus, quando gotas de água em sobrefusão congelam ou cristais de gelo são transportadas pela corrente ascendente para níveis altos e muito frios da atmosfera. Estas nuvens podem ter mais de 10km de altitude e a velocidade da corrente ascendente pode ir até aos 180km/h nos casos mais extremos. Na sua queda devido ao peso são novamente apanhadas pela corrente ascendente da célula voltando a ser transportadas a grande velocidade para cima, caindo novamente podendo derreter parcialmente se descerem muito gerando gelos de diferentes características no mesmo corpo, num sobe e desce constante que pode ocorrer imensas vezes, agregando-se mais e mais gelo, sendo esse facto o responsável pelo tamanho e formato final da Saraiva.

Para se formar uma pedra de Saraiva do tamanho de uma bola de golfe são necessárias 10 biliões de gotículas em sobrefusão (uma gota de chuva precisa de 1 milhão) e necessita de se manter na nuvem entre descidas e subidas entre 5 a 10 minutos. Apenas trovoadas muito violentas com correntes ascendentes poderosas conseguem isso.


A Saraiva pode ser bastante danosa para as pessoas, propriedades, veículos, aeronaves, culturas agrícolas, etc.







Foto: Wikimedia Commons







Foto: Wikimedia Commons


Minho, (04/09/2004)





Minho, (04/09/2004)






Trás-os-Montes, Agosto 2007


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:29)

*Granizo miúdo (?) (Sleet ou Ice Pellets)*

O Sleet "americano" ou ice pellets é considerado simplesmente granizo,  até porque será praticamente indistinguível (presumo).  Em Portugal o sleet também é considerado apenas um tipo de granizo.

Contudo a sua formação é muito específica, e parece-me mais acertado identificar o meteoro com nome específico como fazem os americanos, embora essa identificação esteja dependente do conhecimento das condições da vertical da atmosfera. Daí este post específico apesar de mais acima já haver um sobre granizo.

O sleet forma-se em circunstâncias idênticas à da chuva gelada/freezing rain (ver post mais abaixo) quando na presença de uma inversão térmica um floco de neve ou gelo derrete parcialmente ao atravessar uma camada da atmosfera intermédia com temperaturas positivas voltando a congelar na camada junto à superfície por esta apresentar temperaturas negativas. É uma situação que acontece normalmente no avanço de uma frente quente sobre frio instalado.







O sleet é um grão normalmente esférico de gelo transparente ou translucido de tamanho sempre inferior a 5mm visto que a sua origem é sempre o recongelamento de apenas um floco de neve parcialmente derretido não podendo por isso ser muito grande, como na saraiva ou graupel, onde o meteoro pode adquirir dimensão por múltiplas subidas em correntes ascendentes de células de trovoada. O sleet tal como o granizo normal é gelo com alguma dureza, ao contrário do graupel, mais frágil.








Sleet bastante pequeno


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

* Neve rolada (Graupel ou Snow Pellets)*

Graupel forma-se quando cristais de neve em queda na atmosfera encontram gotículas de água em sobrefusão/superarrefecida (em estado liquido abaixo de 0º, podendo a temperatura ser de dezenas de graus negativos).O contacto das mesmas com o cristal faz com as gotículas congelem e se agreguem em torno do floco de neve diferenciando-se visual e estruturalmente da neve a partir de certa altura.

Muitas vezes (mesmo por meteorologistas) é referido o graupel como sendo granizo mole/suave (soft hail) mas isso é incorrecto visto tratar-se de processos de formação um pouco distintos, e é facilmente distinguível dele. O graupel são pequenas esferas ou cones de neve e gelo,  frágeis ao contacto, desfazendo-se quando pressionados. O granizo, mesmo o mais suave e pequeno, tem maior dureza. 
Tal como o sleet, o graupel também é simplesmente considerado um tipo de granizo e não de neve nos registos e observações meteorológicas.

Enquanto o graupel estão mais próximas de pequenas bolinhas de neve, o granizo pequeno são mais pequenas bolinhas de gelo. Ao observar-se com atenção o graupel é possível ver-se por vezes os restos de cristais dos flocos e ver que a bolinha reteve bolsas de ar ao contrário do granizo ou sleet que é um corpo mais compacto de gelo.

O graupel é branco e opaco como a neve, normalmente mede entre 2 a 5 mm podendo haver maiores que parecem pipocas ou maiores ainda, confundindo-se com Saraiva, mas como referido em cima, de dureza muito mais frágil do que esta. Tal como na saraiva, o tamanho está relacionado com as correntes ascendentes das células de trovoada. Nas observações graupel de maior dimensão é provavelmente registado como Saraiva.


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

*Chuva com congelação (Freezing Rain)*

Chuva com congelação forma-se quando neve atravessa uma camada intermédia da atmosfera com temperaturas positivas derretendo completamente mas entrando a gota de chuva resultante em sobrefusão (estado liquido com temperaturas negativas) quando a camada junto à superfície se encontra com temperaturas negativas.
A gota de chuva ao tocar na superfície congela instantaneamente. 







A chuva com congelação é bastante perigosa para a circulação de pessoas e bens devido à rápida formação de gelo. Em casos extremos, não habituais em Portugal, podem ser devastadores, como por vezes sucede nos EUA ou Canadá, isolando cidades inteiras, destruindo redes de energia e comunicações, devido ao peso do gelo sobre as estruturas, designando-se esses eventos como Tempestades de gelo (Ice storms).


Bragança, 21 de Dezembro 2009




Foto: Dan

Guarda,  16 de Dezembro 2009




Foto: Pinix


Pampilhosa da Serra   16 de Dezembro 2009




Foto: Godzila











*Efeitos de Tempestades de Gelo:*

Canadá, Janeiro de 1998 





Nordeste dos EUA, Dezembro de 2008


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

*Neve em grãos (Snow grains)*

São grãos de neve muito pequenos, até 1mm, brancos e opacos, um pouco achatados ou alongados, são o equivalente sólido dos chuviscos, caem apenas com nevoeiro ou estratos acumulando muito pouco.


Bragança,  9 de Janeiro de 2005




Foto: Dan


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 07:48)

Excelente post Vince!
Obrigado pelo teu estudo e esclarecimento!

Então, o que o pessoal viu cair este Natal no Porto (dia 20/12/2009 à noite) foi provavelmente "*sleet*" (termo americano) ou neve que derreteu a chuva e voltou a recongelar, já que nesse dia havia em altitude uma camada de ar quente e uma espessa camada de ar frio abaixo. Nesse dia, estavam apenas 4ºC no arredores norte do Porto quando vi cair o tal sleet.
Cometemos o erro de lhe chamar graupel. 

No ano passado vi igualmente "sleet" em Viseu (a 26 Dezembro de 2008, creio), com uma temperatura de 3ºC. Tal como o fenómeno do Porto durou apenas uns 3-4 minutos. Penso que não é uma precipitação tão rara quanto isso em Portugal a cotas baixas (aquando de dias muito frios e de uma frente quente) e antes de passar a chuva.

Em suma, devemos chamar sleet, ice pellets ou granizo-míudo.

---

Além disto, houve claro, o fenómeno de *neve *e também *água-neve*, observado no porto, a 10 de Janeiro de 2009. Convém referir que era *"neve húmida"* (wet snow); precipitação que quando pega gera muita acumulação, como aliás causou em toda a região do Minho e interior do Douro Litoral.
Aqui na Áustria, costuma ocorrer muita *"neve seca"*, que ocorre a temperaturas negativas, e geralmente é seca, esvoaça facilmente com o vento (parece pó por vezes) e tem cristais muito fáceis de observar. Geralmente este tipo não costuma cair com grande intensidade.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

irpsit disse:


> Penso que não é uma precipitação tão rara quanto isso em Portugal a cotas baixas (aquando de dias muito frios e de uma frente quente) e antes de passar a chuva.



Nos últimos anos recordo apenas dois episódios aqui na região, em Fevereiro de 2003 e no dia 21 de Dezembro. Nos dois casos o sleet ocorreu com valores de temperatura inferiores a zero.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2012 às 11:56)

Tabela Magono & Lee para a classificação dos diversos tipos de cristais de gelo... Cada um dos tipos possui uma foto se carregarem no desenho esquemático...

http://emu.arsusda.gov/snowsite/Magono_and_Lee/Magono_and_Lee_Classification1.html

http://emu.arsusda.gov/snowsite/Magono_and_Lee/Magono_and_Lee_Classification2.html


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 01:11)

Boa noite! Li os vários processos de formação de neve e granizo, mas não tenho a certeza de me ter esclarecido! Bom o que se passa, é que quando há previsões de queda de neve, ultimamente por aqui tem sempre granizado! No passado dia 22 de Janeiro, com o inicio da noite onde nevou em muitos locais, por aqui granizou e até trovejou, já no passado dia 10 de Fevereiro, após as 22h onde já nevava em muitos locais por aqui também granizou! Que relação tem a neve com o granizo?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite! Li os vários processos de formação de neve e granizo, mas não tenho a certeza de me ter esclarecido! Bom o que se passa, é que quando há previsões de queda de neve, ultimamente por aqui tem sempre granizado! No passado dia 22 de Janeiro, com o inicio da noite onde nevou em muitos locais, por aqui granizou e até trovejou, já no passado dia 10 de Fevereiro, após as 22h onde já nevava em muitos locais por aqui também granizou! Que relação tem a neve com o granizo?



Alguém me sabe responder?


----------



## CptRena (14 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

A neve forma-se em condições meteorológicas onde os movimentos verticais são de baixa intensidade.
Pelo contrário o granizo forma-se quando existem movimentos verticais mais intensos.
Penso eu de que...


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2013 às 22:16)

CptRena disse:


> A neve forma-se em condições meteorológicas onde os movimentos verticais são de baixa intensidade.
> Pelo contrário o granizo forma-se quando existem movimentos verticais mais intensos.
> Penso eu de que...



Exato, e o granizo cai daquelas células pós frontais, onde o ar sobe, condensa, as gotas caem, derretem, voltam a ser apanhadas por ar que sobe, sobem, recongelam, etc...e assim geram-se bolas de gelo.
Quando essas células se movem para zonas mais interiores onde está frio tambem á superficie,  os movimentos verticais diminuem, e ao mesmo tempo o ar frio prolonga-se em toda a extensão da nuvem, sem haver ar mais quente abaixo o ar condensa em cristais de gelo mas não passa pelos ciclos de descongelar-congelar, e cai sob forma de flocos de gelo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 23:35)

stormy disse:


> Exato, e o granizo cai daquelas células pós frontais, onde o ar sobe, condensa, as gotas caem, derretem, voltam a ser apanhadas por ar que sobe, sobem, recongelam, etc...e assim geram-se bolas de gelo.
> Quando essas células se movem para zonas mais interiores onde está frio tambem á superficie,  os movimentos verticais diminuem, e ao mesmo tempo o ar frio prolonga-se em toda a extensão da nuvem, sem haver ar mais quente abaixo o ar condensa em cristais de gelo mas não passa pelos ciclos de descongelar-congelar, e cai sob forma de flocos de gelo.



Então basicamente, quando existirem previsões de queda de neve e começar a granizar, as possibilidades de neve são completamente desfeitas? Bom ainda no passado Domingo, isso aconteceu, verdade seja dita que por aqui estavam 5.4ºc quando granizou.


----------



## CptRena (15 Fev 2013 às 10:46)

stormy disse:


> Exato, e o granizo cai daquelas células pós frontais, onde o ar sobe, condensa, as gotas caem, derretem, voltam a ser apanhadas por ar que sobe, sobem, recongelam, etc...e assim geram-se bolas de gelo.
> Quando essas células se movem para zonas mais interiores onde está frio tambem á superficie,  os movimentos verticais diminuem, e ao mesmo tempo o ar frio prolonga-se em toda a extensão da nuvem, sem haver ar mais quente abaixo o ar condensa em cristais de gelo mas não passa pelos ciclos de descongelar-congelar, e cai sob forma de flocos de gelo.




Muito obrigado caro stormy, por fundamentar e completar a minha explicação muito simplista 
Está mais esclarecedor agora




Mr. Neves disse:


> Então basicamente, quando existirem previsões de queda de neve e começar a granizar, as possibilidades de neve são completamente desfeitas? Bom ainda no passado Domingo, isso aconteceu, verdade seja dita que por aqui estavam 5.4ºc quando granizou.



Caro Mr. Neves, como já lhe foi dito no tópico de Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013 não vale a pena andar por aqui pelo fórum em constante lamúria.
Não sei que condições tem para se deslocar, mas eu estou muito mais longe da neve e fiz um esforço para ver cairem uns flocos. Você está mesmo aí ao lado da Serra do Caramulo onde o Caramulinho chega bem perto dos 1000m e onde eu vi cair o tal sleet, que não é neve, mas mais perto da cidade vi cairem os flocos de neve num momento. Infelizmente não pude ficar toda a madrugada pois tinha coisas agendadas pela manhã e tinha que dormir algumas horas para recuperar o estado de alerta. Mas de certeza que tivesse lá ficado teria tido oportunidade de ver mais farrapos a cairem.
Para cair neve tem que haver condições, é normal que em Tondela com os dados que reporta não caia neve tão facilmente.
Quando estava na cidade do Caramulo faziam perto de 2°C (o termómetro do carro só tem resolução de 1°C) mas deveriam estar pelos 1,5°C e depois quando subia ao Caramulinho o termómetro passava a marcar 1°C deveriam estar entre 0,5°C e 1,4°C depreeendendo que o arredondamento funciona assim.
Por isso a probabilidade de a precipitação se dar na forma de neve é maior.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2013 às 15:52)

CptRena disse:


> Muito obrigado caro stormy, por fundamentar e completar a minha explicação muito simplista
> Está mais esclarecedor agora
> 
> 
> ...




 Boa tarde! Desde já lhe agradeço a explicação! Mas no entanto não vejo onde é que está aqui as lamurias que me fala, simplesmente queria tirar uma dúvida, por acaso ocorreu isso aqui na minha localidade, mas podia não ter ocorrido! Penso que este fórum serve para tirar dúvidas, não introduzi qualquer sentimento ou lamuria na minha pergunta. Como a senhora, também eu estive no Caramulo na manhã em que nevou.  Agora, lá por eu querer entender o que se podia ter passado  nesse dia em que nevou, acho um absurdo isso ser interpretado como uma lamuria.


----------



## CptRena (15 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Desde já lhe agradeço a explicação! Mas no entanto não vejo onde é que está aqui as lamurias que me fala, simplesmente queria tirar uma dúvida, por acaso ocorreu isso aqui na minha localidade, mas podia não ter ocorrido! Penso que este fórum serve para tirar dúvidas, não introduzi qualquer sentimento ou lamuria na minha pergunta. Como a *senhora*, também eu estive no Caramulo na manhã em que nevou.  Agora, lá por eu querer entender o que se podia ter passado  nesse dia em que nevou, acho um absurdo isso ser interpretado como uma lamuria.



De facto, peço-lhe imensa desculpa pois levei a sua pergunta para um outro nível  (tinha lido há pouco o outro tópico, quando escrevi a resposta, e saiu-me).
Penso que agora já percebe porque não é tão fácil nevar por aí, com temperaturas tão altas (relativamente) precisaria de humidades relativas muito baixas e mesmo assim não seriam suficientes para ocorrer queda de neve. Seriam precisas temperaturas mais baixas.
A formação do granizo dá-se por outro processo e por isso é que é mais comum cair em qualquer altitude mesmo com temperatura a 2m bem positiva.

P.S.: Sou um *senhor*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

CptRena disse:


> De facto, peço-lhe imensa desculpa pois levei a sua pergunta para um outro nível  (tinha lido há pouco o outro tópico, quando escrevi a resposta, e saiu-me).
> Penso que agora já percebe porque não é tão fácil nevar por aí, com temperaturas tão altas (relativamente) precisaria de humidades relativas muito baixas e mesmo assim não seriam suficientes para ocorrer queda de neve. Seriam precisas temperaturas mais baixas.
> A formação do granizo dá-se por outro processo e por isso é que é mais comum cair em qualquer altitude mesmo com temperatura a 2m bem positiva.
> 
> P.S.: Sou um *senhor*



Ups agora sou eu que lhe devo um pedido de desculpas!  Não sei porque é que pensei que era uma senhora. Sim já fiquei a perceber mais qualquer coisa acerca do assunto com as vossas respostas! Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2013 às 19:18)

> *The True Shape of Snowflakes*
> The classic image of a snowflake is a fluke. That flat, six-sided crystal with delicate filigree patterns of sharp branches occurs in only about one in every 1000 flakes. And a snowflake seen in 3D is another beast entirely. Researchers have developed a camera system that shoots untouched flakes "in the wild" as they fall from the sky. By grabbing a series of images of the tumbling crystals—its exposure time is one-40,000th of a second, compared with about one-200th in normal photography—the camera is revealing the true shape diversity of snowflakes. For example, long before they reach the ground, many flakes are attacked by millions of freezing water droplets and end up as rough little ice pellets known as graupel. Flakes that avoid that process often end up sticking to other flakes, forming big, fluffy aggregates in midflight. And even those flakes that trace a lonely path through the air are usually not flat but bushy. (Some of this variety is showcased in the picture above.) Besides providing beautiful real-time 3D snowflake photographs from a ski resort in Utah, the goal is to improve weather modeling. More accurate data on how fast snowflakes fall and how their shapes interacts with radar will improve predictions of when and where storms will dump snow and how much.
> http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2013/04/scienceshot-the-true-shape-of-sn.html?ref=hp











http://www.inscc.utah.edu/~tgarrett/Snowflakes/Gallery/


----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

Video que demonstra na perfeição o sleet!



Video que demonstra o graupel!


Video que demonstra saraiva!



Video que demonstra neve a cair!

Video que demonstra na perfeição agua neve (do nosso colega actioman sendo granizo no principio)


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Video que demontra o pó de diamante:


video que demonstra nevoeiro gelado:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWZ-r4LKDsw"]Timelapse: Watch as freezing fog rolls over Portland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2018 às 18:46)




----------



## tone (19 Jan 2018 às 16:42)

O que irá cair neste fim de semana em Andorra será o quê?
Parece-me não muito normal a ISO 0, estar por esta altura tão elevada por aquelas paragens, o que poderá comprometer a extensa camada de neve existente, principalmente a baixo dos 2000 metros.


----------

